
Ask HN: Open-source NewRelic / DataDog APM alternative? - vital101
I&#x27;m curious if there is a good open source alternative out there for NewRelic or DataDog&#x27;s APM service. I see lots of options for log aggregation or server monitoring, but haven&#x27;t found anything with application integration so you can trace transactions.
======
brodouevencode
Moskito is probably the closest thing that I've seen. We've done some custom
wrappers using JMX and other things but with sidecars instead of directly
integrated to Java.

------
verdverm
Prometheus & ELF (formerly ELK) stacks

Much easier to run if you are on k8s

